# MacaRoni's First playdate!



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of MacaRoni and buddy, they're so cute.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

They look pretty happy to have found each other


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

SO CUTE!


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

That reminds me when our girl amber met my stepdaughter's doodle Lincoln and my brother in law's doodle koby for the first time.


----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

Thalie said:


> They look pretty happy to have found each other


Yes. As much as she loves Dre he doesn't always have a ton of energy for puppy play!


----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

davmar77 said:


> That reminds me when our girl amber met my stepdaughter's doodle Lincoln and my brother in law's doodle koby for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 888487


They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## littlemoonbeam (Feb 1, 2021)

laurab18293 said:


> SO CUTE!


Thank you!!! I'm so happy we found someone for her to play with!!! We're still waiting on her final shot!


----------

